# Intense Tracer VP 1 09 Ausfallende



## geosnow (24. Juni 2011)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit von 135x10 auf andere Masse umzusteigen?

Danke.


----------



## .irie. (24. Juni 2011)

nein , wie auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (25. Juni 2011)

keine ahnung, darum frage ich. beim t2 gibts verschiedene ausfallende. war zu faul, nach fotos zu googeln. Sorry.


----------

